# Move to Singapore in August



## Ducatiboy (May 22, 2012)

Hi All!

My wife and I are moving to Singapore in August 2012. She will be teaching at an international school. As I will be moving over in a dependent pass, anyone suggest the best way to find work (work as a project manager for the UK government at the moment). 

Any other tips would be greatly appreciated

Many thanks!


----------



## Jimmy1978 (Mar 21, 2012)

You probably should look at headhunters and monsters.com.sg. They are the more reputable ones in SG.


----------



## Singapore Saint (Sep 24, 2010)

ptrlee said:


> First you need to apply for the employment pass to find the job in the Singapore.


For an EP, your new employer will apply for it once they have agreed to take you on... You don't need a pass to find a job.


----------



## Ducatiboy (May 22, 2012)

Thank you for your responses. Much appreciated. Starting to get nervous now!


----------



## aapuri (Jun 1, 2009)

Ducatiboy said:


> Hi All!
> 
> My wife and I are moving to Singapore in August 2012. She will be teaching at an international school. As I will be moving over in a dependent pass, anyone suggest the best way to find work (work as a project manager for the UK government at the moment).
> 
> ...


1). job sites: jobsdb, jobs central, jobs street

2). online and physical networking

3). recruitment firms


----------



## ysayap (May 17, 2012)

It would be advisable to apply for a job online. You can also ask for the help of headhunters and employment agencies to speed things up. They have the resources and connections to find a job suitable for you.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Recommend that you apply online too. On the cover letter, highlight firm arrival date in August, mention a few prominent dates open for interviews etc to expedite the process. 

This step shows recruiters that you are a serious applicant. Sometimes even for urgent positions, from application to a final hiring decision might take a few months. 

Hope it helps.


----------

